# 265 Zentimeter Monsterwels aus Italien!



## Christian.Siegler (20. April 2018)

*Pressemeldung*







Am Freitag, 6. April, ging für WILD CAT´z Abenteuerwochen-Teilnehmer  Philipp Rehberger ein Traum in Erfüllung: Er konnte einen „Urwels“ mit  265 Zentimeter Länge und geschätzten 130 Kilogramm aus den Fluten des  italienischen Flusses Po ziehen. Sein Fisch des Lebens. Doch zunächst  musste Philipp einen brachialen Kampf vom Schlauchboot über 25 Minuten  Dauer meistern. Der Wels schwamm sofort nach dem Anbiss in nur 80  Zentimeter Wassertiefe stromaufwärts, ein typisches Zeichen, was nur die  ganz großen Tiere machen, und verharrte dann wie ein massiver Fels  minutenlang am Gewässergrund.


*Einer, der weltweit größten Welse*
 Der vollparaboilische Powerblank der Black Cat WILD CAT´z Rute zwang  schlussendlich den Fisch, seinen Standort zu verlagern. Der Drill nahm  im tiefen und schnell strömenden Flusswasser seinen weiteren Verlauf.  Nach nervenzerreißenden Minuten zeigte sich der Wels das erste Mal an  der Oberfläche. Philipp Rehberger und WILD CAT´z  Abenteuerwochenveranstalter Patrick Haas wussten schnell bei dem  gewaltigen Anblick des Schädels, dass es sich um einen der weltweit  größten Welse, der jemals mit der Angel gefangen wurde, handeln musste.  Mit dem Wallergriff konnte Patrick Haas das Flussmonster im Maul packen  und mit Hilfe von Philipp Rehberger in das 270 cm Zeepter Ultra  Schlauchboot ziehen. An Land wurde der Wels unter mehreren Zeugen  vermessen, seine gewaltigen Ausmaße bestätigt und anschließend  fotografiert.
 Der Ausnahmewels konnte mit einer 5-Gramm-U-Posen Montage überlistet  werden, der unauffällige Black Cat Gripper Einzelhaken in Größe 1/0  überzeugte mit sicherem Halt im Fischmaul und hielt den langen  Belastungen im Drill stand.
 Peter Merkel und Patrick Haas, langjährige Teamangler des Tostedter  Angelgeräteherstellers Zebco Europe, veranstalten in Kooperation mit dem  Fishingcenter „Wallerwelt“ von Markus Eule geführte Welsabenteuertouren  in Italien am Po. Dabei liegt der Fokus auf dem praxisnahen Vermitteln  von Fachwissen für die WILD CAT´z Abenteuerwochenteilnehmer und dem  gemeinsamen Erkunden von möglichst unbekannten Gewässerbereichen. Durch  die professionelle Tour-Organisation kommen kapitale Fangerfolge  verhältnismäßig häufig vor.


*Weitere Infos:
*www.team-black-cat.com
www.wildcatz.eu


----------



## Leech (20. April 2018)

*AW: 265 Zentimeter Monsterwels aus Italien!*

Zu dem Fang dieses Guppies kann man nichts anderes sagen außer....
...ein FETTES FETTES Petri.


----------



## rolfmoeller (20. April 2018)

*AW: 265 Zentimeter Monsterwels aus Italien!*

Auch von mir ein fettes Petri zu dem Monster.
 #6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Jürgen57 (20. April 2018)

*AW: 265 Zentimeter Monsterwels aus Italien!*

Das ist ja wohl ne Echte Hausnummer#6#6

Jürgen


----------



## mlkzander (20. April 2018)

*AW: 265 Zentimeter Monsterwels aus Italien!*

warum ist das ein monster?


----------



## Christian.Siegler (20. April 2018)

*AW: 265 Zentimeter Monsterwels aus Italien!*

Weil das ein richtig großer Wels ist! Große Fische bezeichnet man halt gerne auch mal als Monster...


----------



## mlkzander (20. April 2018)

*AW: 265 Zentimeter Monsterwels aus Italien!*

aha

naja ein schöner werbeartikel ist es allemal


----------



## Christian.Siegler (20. April 2018)

*AW: 265 Zentimeter Monsterwels aus Italien!*

Find ich auch... 
(ist aber eigentlich eine Presse- bzw Fangmeldung)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. April 2018)

*AW: 265 Zentimeter Monsterwels aus Italien!*



mlkzander schrieb:


> aha
> 
> naja ein schöner werbeartikel ist es allemal



Was durchaus im Sinne einer Firma und einem kommerziellen Forum sein dürfte.


----------



## Vanner (20. April 2018)

*AW: 265 Zentimeter Monsterwels aus Italien!*

Super Waller, Respekt und fettes Petri dem Fänger.:m:m:m


----------



## Taxidermist (20. April 2018)

*AW: 265 Zentimeter Monsterwels aus Italien!*

Petri zum kapitalen Fisch!

Mir gefällt der Hund (Terrier) vom Peter Merkel, der hier im Hintergrund zu sehen ist.
Dieser ist auch in einigen Videos zu sehen, geht immer voll ab, wenn son Waller gedrillt wird und zeigt dann einen gesunden Jagdtrieb, würde die Welse wohl gern selbst "vermöbeln"!

Jürgen


----------



## gründler (20. April 2018)

*AW: 265 Zentimeter Monsterwels aus Italien!*

Anton heißt der Hund vom Peter.


----------



## thanatos (21. April 2018)

*AW: 265 Zentimeter Monsterwels aus Italien!*

Petri Heil und Hut ab in diesem Gewässer zu angeln #6
 ich war da und hab es bleiben lassen der Po war mir scheinbar nicht gewischt zu sein |kopfkrat
 nee das tue ich meinem Gerät nicht an egal wie groß die ungenießbaren Fische auch sein mögen .  :q


----------



## ZolfgangWeiske (22. April 2018)

*AW: 265 Zentimeter Monsterwels aus Italien!*

Kauft euch eine Wild Cat, dann fangt ihr auch solche Fische. Aber vergesst nicht, hier in Deutschland müsst ihr den Fisch dann auch aufessen- wohl bekomms!


----------



## nostradamus (22. April 2018)

*AW: 265 Zentimeter Monsterwels aus Italien!*



ZolfgangWeiske schrieb:


> Kauft euch eine Wild Cat, dann fangt ihr auch solche Fische. Aber vergesst nicht, hier in Deutschland müsst ihr den Fisch dann auch aufessen- wohl bekomms!



:q:q:q#6
.. und bucht eine Tour


----------



## mlkzander (22. April 2018)

*AW: 265 Zentimeter Monsterwels aus Italien!*

nur die wildcat tut es da noch lange nicht, es braucht das passende schlauchboot und die komplette BC range, oder glaubt ihr im ernst dass andere haken solch einen fisch sicher halten können?

peter hat das eigentlich gar nicht nötig, er ist einer der besten auf seinem gebiet , manchmal schreibt er nur etwas unglücklich........


----------



## Wilhelm (22. April 2018)

*AW: 265 Zentimeter Monsterwels aus Italien!*

Die Seite www.team-black-cat.com wird von meiner Sicherheitsoftware als schädlich blockiert woran das wohl liegt?

Aber ansonsten einen schöner Werbebeitrag und *kein *Angelbericht der mich ansprechen würde.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. April 2018)

*AW: 265 Zentimeter Monsterwels aus Italien!*



Wilhelm schrieb:


> Die Seite www.team-black-cat.com wird von meiner Sicherheitsoftware als schädlich blockiert woran das wohl liegt?
> 
> Aber ansonsten einen schöner Werbebeitrag und *kein *Angelbericht der mich ansprechen würde.



Weil keine SSL-Verschlüsselung verwendet wird. Google stuft die Seite dann als Schädlich ein. Andere Browser ebenfalls. Desweiteren sind Internetseiten, die SSL von Symatec verwenden, ebenfalls betroffen. Das Problem hatten einige Websites, auch Dr. Catch für ne kurze Zeit, bis man reagierte. Schädlich ist da nichts.

Ansonsten:

Kommerzielles Forum + Werbung = Normale Symbiose


----------



## Wilhelm (22. April 2018)

*AW: 265 Zentimeter Monsterwels aus Italien!*

Danke für den Hinweis Fantastic Fishing,trotz allem ein *Werbebeitrag* und kein Angelbericht wie *ich* ihn mir vorstelle.


----------



## Gast (22. April 2018)

*AW: 265 Zentimeter Monsterwels aus Italien!*

Man sollte sich immer in die Lage des Verfassers versetzen.
Das wird nun mal von einem Teamangler erwartet das er die Klamotten bewirbt die ihm der Sponsor zur Verfügung stellt.
Und so ziemlich jeder von euch der sich in dieser Lage befinden würde müsste genau so handeln, denn sonst wird man sehr schnell ersetzt.
Problem ist dabei das Teamangler xy nächstes Jahr bei einer anderen Firma unter Vertrag ist und dann sind deren Ruten, Rollen oder Köder die besten die der Teamangler je gefischt hat. #6
Genau aus dem Grund wollte ich nie einer bestimmten Marke verpflichtet sein.
Denn dann dürfte ich nie mehr schreiben das meine China Haibo Steed besser ist als ne teure Shimano Curado :vik:


----------



## Dennis Knoll (23. April 2018)

*AW: 265 Zentimeter Monsterwels aus Italien!*

Man kann am Ende alles in den Grund und Boden reden/jammern.
Oder man zollt einfach den verdienten Respekt bei einem solchen Fisch mit einem respektvollen Petri.

In dem Sinne: Petri zu einem solch tollen Fang.


----------



## mantikor (23. April 2018)

*AW: 265 Zentimeter Monsterwels aus Italien!*

hier im Rheinland sagt man immer, Man muss och jönne könne, in diesem sinne Petri heil und strammes Seil !


----------

